# swapped out Kelly for Logisystems



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought some of you might find this fascinating. I've posted on here before about the various problems I've had with my Kelly. I replaced it today with a logisystems and the car has more power than before. I'd say at least 25% more power. What is interesting is that the kelly was rated at 600 amps and the new one is rated at 550. So that pretty much confirms that the Kelly does not put out as much as it is advertised to.

However, being that I have such a tiny motor in my car, it is possible that with a larger motor, even more difference would have been noticed.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

My theory is that kelly is doing beta testing on actual customers... Good customer service but poor of the mark quality control sounds like debugging to me, the fact that they are a new company lends to that idea too. Bit suss but hopefully they start resolving issues before too many people have to pay postage on the returns. I hope mine works now... I got the 400A instead of the 300 just to be more sure of the power.


----------



## alex (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe it had something to do with your old controller being half dead?
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/mysterious-loss-power-14835.html


----------



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

alex said:


> Maybe it had something to do with your old controller being half dead?
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/mysterious-loss-power-14835.html


The comparison I was making here was to the controller when it was working correctly (for that matter, any of the Kelly's I've had.. as I've now had 3 of them) Obviously the new controller outperforms the half-dead one and runs circles around it. but that wasn't what the post was about.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

David,

Do you have a link to the controller that you're using now and maybe a price? I'm still compiling a list of components.

Thanks,

Ben in SC


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi adric22,

I am using LogiSystem controller too, 120-144V 750A. I also have a 500A Kelly that decided not to use. The two a miles apart in functions and build quality. The Kelly feels insubstantial but lots of features, the LogiSystem, is basic but very robust. I haven't done a comparison between to two yet, and hearing this I probably won't bother now.

The logiSystem is performing well, but I have found one issue, I have no power in the first 20% of throttle peddle travel. I've checked the pot, all works correctly, and I had the same issue using a replacement, but the controller still doesn't kick in straight away.

Does anybody else have any experience with LogiSystem? I believe that they too are quite new to the market with their product.

I got mine from Steve Clunn at Grass Roots EV in FLorida, good service and price.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

LiFeBATT_UK said:


> The logiSystem is performing well, but I have found one issue, I have no power in the first 20% of throttle peddle travel. I've checked the pot, all works correctly, and I had the same issue using a replacement, but the controller still doesn't kick in straight away.


Yeah, I noticed this too. So I don't think it is just yours. They probably do that for safety since the unit isn't configurable on this item.


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the safety aspect? 

I find it difficult to find where the controller is going to 'bite'.

With a little bit of testing I have used the throttle ramp adjustment to get a smooth take off.


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

LiFeBATT_UK said:


> What is the safety aspect?
> 
> I find it difficult to find where the controller is going to 'bite'.
> 
> With a little bit of testing I have used the throttle ramp adjustment to get a smooth take off.


Perhaps it is to avoid any creep or lurch upon startup from an old pot or misadjusted throttle pedal/cable that won't go all the way off.

Their controllers are typically used to swap out old Curtis ones in golf carts. Carts have very simple electrical systems, without much in the way of safeties. I can see where a throttle dead-zone might come in handy for customer support and lawsuit avoidance reasons. 

Some of the programmable controllers even have this as a setting.


----------

